# Discrimination



## jabbyscabby (Feb 8, 2009)

This past week's discrimination....

My road dogs Acorn, Curly and i have been dealing with a lot of discrimination this past week.

1st We decided to hitch a ride to Roseville California train hobby shop by the yard, went in there and was excited to go through the train shirts possibly going to spend about 30 bucks in the store! we start looking through the shirts and this old guy comes up to us and says "Don't touch those shirts with your dirty hands".
We shrug him off and start looking at the model trains and such. Five min's later he comes up to us and say's "I'm going to have to ask you guys to leave my store". We are like why??? and he say's "your stinking up my store you guys need a bath". We are like that's discrimination people have died for equal rights est. And than the old fart is like "Well this is not an equal rights place." we leave blah

2nd We go to the bus stop and wait for our bus. Bus shows up, we all get on, my friend acorn drops off her back pack on the bus and goes back to the bus stop to untie her dog to bring on the bus. Bus driver lady starts leaving the bus stop and we are all like wow stop, your leaving our friend. she stops the bus after yelling at us, saying she is five min late. My friend starts to get on the bus and the Lady is like "No your dog can't come on my bus". My friend shows the lady her service dog stuff and the bus driver is like "no that's not a real service dog, whats your disability." All 7 of us bums start yelling that she needs to shut up and that she is not entitled to ask what the service dog is for. Than my friend goes to sit down and the lady starts yelling at her that she needs to pay after my friend has already payed and got a transfer. Lady is steal bitching about how we are all lairs, and that my friend doesn't have a disability. Finally my friends boyfriend is like well my future fiance has Hypo something Leukemia(forgot what type) if you want to be a bitch about it! she shuts up gives us a ride and we are 10min early. What a lying bitch about being late.

3rd I just got food stamps so we decide to go spend some money at a Safeway grocery store. We got followed by about 4-5 employees through out the store. We all new they thought we were going to steal something...but once they saw me pay they left us alone. 

Dirty looks, and closed minded people.

There has been a lot more discrimination this past week, like dealing with cops and such but those two stories were the big ones that really pissed us off!

GRRRR


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 8, 2009)

Just tell em "fuck you, pay me" and go about your buisness. If I had a dollar for everytime I got followed by security I'd be able to buy a damn safeway.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 8, 2009)

it's sad that i'm so used to it i dont even notice when people stare or follow me hahaha it's just another day to me! when i notice some store worker following me because he thinks im going to steal, i rip a big one and walk away. i know, i'm heinus. but hey, it makes me laugh and them go away normally.


----------



## Chro (Feb 9, 2009)

Sucks to hear that. It is unfortunate how shit minded and judgmental people can be based on such small things.

I live in a southern city and see discrimination way to much.


----------



## finn (Feb 9, 2009)

You can always turn it on its head and run interference for someone who out for some mischief.


----------



## jabbyscabby (Feb 10, 2009)

agreed if i took it the same way! .. in other words?


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 10, 2009)

it doesn't matter if your "punk" or not it's because we're poor. have you ever watched the way "normal" people treat homeless folks or welfare bums. it's all the same you probably just grew up above the poverty line.


----------



## stove (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with Wider, f*ck image. I normally hitch-hike in a button-down and slacks (well, trekking pants, but they're usually clean!). It's amazing the reaction I get from people when I tell them I camp out and dumpster dive, i always seem to get "oh, you seemed like a lost college student/buisnessman" crap. I've never really looked like a punk, never dyed my hair (though I might this summer). Sad to say, but in this world (or at least western society), image is everything.


----------



## CdCase123 (Feb 11, 2009)

thats what happens when you dress crust


----------



## mkirby (Feb 11, 2009)

Still...fuck that. You should be able to dress however you want and not be treated like shit for it.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah I know how that is, one tie I tested ym theory i was in a college town and found a bunch of american eagle t-shirts ad soe preppie jeans and I packed them away. I went into a store with my usual traveling clothes on and my gear, and eyes were on me from the second I walked in to the second I left. Then I changed into the prep shit and went in. I got the nicest service Ive had in a while. Fuckin discriminations a son of a bitch aint it. got kicked out of a few restaurants in my day too...oh well


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I get that shit alot as well. It kinda sucks but fuck it. Just makes it easier to sort out the good people from the bad. If the judge me on the way I look I then know from the beginning they are not worth my time.


----------

